# 60 mm 2-pin Fans



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has found any 60 mm fans with a 2 pin connector. I wanted to upgrade one of the fans on my cooling pad, but they use a 2-pin connector. I would perfer a fan with greater than 20 CFM airflow or less than 13 dB. It doesn't have to be LED or anything like that. 

I found this, but I was wondering if there were any other options.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Delta-2-pin...-Shipping_W0QQitemZ290021085689QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: Hang on, it says it runs off 12v. Shouldn't fans with this connector run off 5v?

Thanks.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Matt

Why not get a 2-pin to 3-pin adapter like here?

The higher end 2-pin can be off the 12V too. You can get adapters to convert them to 7V or 5V draw.
Delta's and Panalflow's are usually the better higher end ones, but at 20dB your talking 15CFM max effective. 20CFM is near 28-30dB usually if not higher. Noise is one factor they often lie about though. The eBay one is good will do the job fine, nothing wrong with it - maybe a little loud though.

Something like these should also do well:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=133
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=51&products_id=4346


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Kalim.

Right now, I have removed one of the fans on the cooling pad, since it wasn't cooling anything that produced a lot of heat. Now there is half the total noise, but no change in temperature :smile: There is just one 60 mm fan with 20 CFM airflow, making 25 dB of noise (or so the box says). 

My idle temps are about 40 to 45 degrees now, with 55 - 60 degree temperatures under load. It is mostly the summer I am worried about, though because it is hotter. Now, it is about 20 degrees in my room, but in the summer, it gets up to 25 degrees and sometimes hotter, and my temps go up quite a bit.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crypta-Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

hey Matt, i have a two pin connector linked up to 2 fans. but none of the cases im fixing up need them or can even fit them. i need power supply connector fans, trade?


----------

